# Debian Installation und nichts klappt..



## Avariel (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich versuch hier grade ohne viel Vorerfahrung (bisschen Suse, aber echt nix großes) ein Debian System aufzusetzen. Zuerst mal ne Sarge-CD runtergeladen. Sarge bootet und setzt mich nach kurzem Dialog ohne größere Erklärung in der Ash ab. Hilflosigkeit? Mal von 'help' abgesehen scheint kein blind eingetipptes Kommando irgendwas zu bewirken. Mit 'Exit' lande ich zwar wieder in sowas wie nem Installationsdialog, aber der will eigentlich nur dringend neustarten, sonst geht nichts. Wenn ich neustarte bin ich wieder in Ash und alles beginnt von vorne. Ne Installationsanleitung für Sarge hab ich über Google weder in deutsch noch in Englisch gefunden.
Ich schmeiß also die Sarge-CD wieder raus und lad mir ne Woody-CD runter, in der vagen Hoffnung das ich das System vielleicht nach der Woody-Installation updaten kann, dass das möglich ist hab ich schon gelesen.
Woody-CD rein und schon ist alles besser... Partitionieren klappt so einigermaßen, er sagt die Partitionen wurden ordendlich erstellt, konnten danach aber nicht wieder gelesen werden? Ich soll neustarten. Ok, mache ich. Ab da komm ich wunderbar zurecht bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo das Basissystem installiert werden soll. Das klappt ne Weile auch ganz gut, und dann kommt: "Fehler bei der Installation des Basissystems. Debootstrap beendete sich mit einem Fehler (return value 1)".
Das ist sowohl bei der Installation von CD als auch bei der Installation übers Internet der Fall. Mach ich irgendwas falsch oder was ist los? Ich blick nicht mehr durch...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (10. Mai 2004)

Ich habe hier nur Debian r0 auf CDs und dort klappt die Installation ohne Probleme. Partitionieren, Basis-System installieren und zu guter letzt wird tasksel aufgerufen. Wer mag, kann hier eben schon ein paar Punkte auswählen, so dass danach nicht mehr alles per apt-get installiert werden muss.


----------



## Sway (10. Mai 2004)

Das selbe hatte ich mit den SID CDs gehabt. Ich bin mir nicht sicher mit der Aussage, es ist nur meine Vermutung: 
Die SID und Sarge CDs sind keine installationfähigen CDs, sondern sie dienen nur dazu ein Woody System ohne Internet auf SID oder eben Sarge zu upgraden.

Ich hatte damals auch keine großartigen Informationen zu dem Thema im Internet gefunden um genaueres zu sagen.


----------



## JohannesR (10. Mai 2004)

Mh, der Sarge-Installer ist, AFAIK, noch nicht fertig. Ich hatte irgendwann davon mal eine Entwicklerversion, die allerdings auch nicht so recht funktionierte. Am besten lädst du dir wirklich das erste ISO von Debian Woody und installierst dieses. Wenn du nachher das "stable" in der /etc/apt/sources.list in "testing" änderst und ein "apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; apt-get dist-upgrade" ausführst bekommst du dein Sarge.


----------



## Sway (10. Mai 2004)

Alternativ müsste folgendes gehen um nicht alles aus dem Internet zu laden.

Woody installieren, alle Sourcen aus der */etc/apt/sources.list* auskommentieren und anschließend mit *apt-setup* die ja schon vorhandenen Sarge-CDs einlesen. Mit einem *apt-get dist-upgrade* sollte er nun upgraden. So bleiben wenigstens ein paar Hundert MB Download erspart. Um eine Woodyinstallation kommst du wohl kaum herrum.

Um später noch Updates aus dem Internet zu erhalten, die zuvor auskommentierten Sourcen wieder frei legen und wie Johannes schon sage, aus stable, *testing* machen. Das anschließende apt-get update sollte sich die neusten Packetlisten ziehen. Zugegeben, der Weg ist komplizierter, aber spart Traffic und vielleicht bei langsamer Internetverbindung auch eine Menge Zeit.
Korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre...


----------



## JohannesR (10. Mai 2004)

Übrigens kannst du auch mit gutem Gewissen unstable nehmen (SID), ich fahre das seit ich denken kann, und hatte *nie* Probleme damit, keine unaufgelösten Abhängigkeiten, keine Crashes, nichts. Nur wenn du nen "echten" Server aufstellst solltest du bei stable bleiben.


----------



## Avariel (10. Mai 2004)

Also Sarge lass ich jetzt erstma, das klappt wohl bei noch mehr Leuten außer mir nicht. Aber Woody will ja auch nicht?
Hab jetzt grad noch mehrere Installationsversuche hinter mir. Wenn ich nicht den 2.4 Kernel benutze sondern den älteren, der Standard ist kommt der Fehler beim Partitionieren nicht.
Partitionieren - ok
Dateisystem einhängen und formatieren - ok
Kernel installieren - ok
Treiber installieren - ok
Basissystem installieren - Debootstrap beendete sich mit einem Fehler (return value 1)

Bin ratlos...


----------



## Helmut Klein (11. Mai 2004)

Welche Datei hast du denn runtergeladen?

Ich habe erst vorgestern Debian/Sarge installiert und es klappte alles bestens, das alles mit diesem Image.

Das einzige Problem das ich nun habe, ist dass die Nvidia Grafik-Treiber bei mir zicken.  - Aber sonst geht alles.


----------



## Avariel (12. Mai 2004)

http://www.debian.de/CD/http-ftp/

Von da, Mirror der TU-Darmstadt.
Ich hab jetzt auch noch ein zweites Mal Woody runtergeladen, weil ich mir gedacht hab, dass die CD vielleicht nen Schlag hat. Aber ändert gar nichts, er bricht immer an genau der gleichen Stelle mit dem gleichen Fehler ab.
Am Rechner dürfte es aber nicht liegen, auf dem lief bis kurz vorher Suse 8.2 ohne Probleme.
Ich werd mir jetzt nochmal Mandrake runterladen und das ausprobieren.
Schade, Debian wär mir wesentlich lieber gewesen..


----------



## Hawky (18. Mai 2004)

@Avariel

Kein Problem, dass Problem habe ich heute auch gehabt, zu genüge! 
Ich habe auch gedacht die CD hätte nen Schlag, aber versuch mal die Partitionen manuell zu vergrößen! du installierst das Basissystem auf hda2 normalerweise!

Bei mir war diese Partition allerdings, dummweise von Linux so eingerichtet worden, dass sie nur 100MB groß war, ich hab sie dann auf 2000MB vergrößert und es funktionierte *_*  !

Momentan schlag ich mich nur noch damit herum Java zu installieren und somit Eclipse zum laufen zu bringen, falls da jeman den ultimativn installa guide hat (evtl. deutsch) bitte hier posten! 

DANKE


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. Mai 2004)

Weiss gar nicht wo überall die Probleme liegen  

Die Probleme mit Sarge sind bekannt und stehen irgendwo auch auf der Debian Homepage 

Sehr schön läuft die 100 MB Net-Install Bootdisk. Alles absolut nötige (und die bereits relativ gut laufende Hardwareerkennung) ist auf der CD (die 30 MB Bootdisk hab ich noch nicht getestet). Der Rest wird über eine DSL-Verbindung installiert. Bei mir läuft es seit Monaten wunderbar und ich bin vollauf zufrieden 

Naja.. wer eine einfache Installation haben möchte greift aber nicht zu Debian  
Hier ist sowieso Handarbeit angesagt! 

EDIT:


> Momentan schlag ich mich nur noch damit herum Java zu installieren und somit Eclipse zum laufen zu bringen, falls da jeman den ultimativn installa guide hat (evtl. deutsch) bitte hier posten!


Da muss man eigentlich nicht viel tun, einfach den Linux Installer von SUN herunterladen und starten. Dann muss man nur noch den Java PATH in die Umgebungsvariablen eintragen, schon sollte alles funktionieren, was java braucht


----------

